# audi a8 coupe



## Bradie-VW (Sep 16, 2003)

what do you think???


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: audi a8 coupe (Bradie-VW)*

looks better w/ the 20's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: audi a8 coupe (Bradie-VW)*

It looks better with the rear window in the 2nd pic, but it is too low for it to seem serious.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: audi a8 coupe (PerL)*

i didn't notice the second window was different then the first. that looks much better


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: audi a8 coupe (PerL)*

no offense, but it looks absolutely disguisting.....
-Greg


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: audi a8 coupe (Strictly Gravy)*

Agreed. Ugly as sin. I'm going to stand by my position of http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for a D-series Coupe concept.


----------



## Bradie-VW (Sep 16, 2003)

weird, everyone else on every other board i posted it loved it... ohwell i just think its bad taste then


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Bradie-VW)*

Something about the vastness of the grille, and the smaller size of the car compared to the size of the actuall A8 kinda looks not right.
Cool concept, and work, but no thanks on the car.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Bradie-VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bradie-VW* »_weird, everyone else on every other board i posted it loved it... ohwell i just think its bad taste then

Must be bad taste. Try to keep the insults off Vortex http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Just because I don't like your A8 Coupe (I don't really like the A8 anyway) doesn't mean I have bad taste. I'm just not a guy who oogles a pretty photoshop of an expensive car and says "yum". 
BTW you did an excellent job on the photoshopping but I also agree - looks too low to be real


----------



## Bradie-VW (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

yeah i didnt mean that to come across as an insult, im used to posting on limestonestreetscene.com where its a bunch of my friends and everyone knows one another, i didnt mean you had bad taste in cars, i guess i just expected better reaction from my work... annyways, happy dubbing


----------



## Bradie-VW (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (Sepp)*

the car is the exact same size, all i did was lower it, move the door line back and erase the rear dooor line, i agree it does look alot shorter but i didnt shorten it up at all!


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: (Bradie-VW)*

I like the second one, except for the grille.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

I gotta agree with Richard, not nuits about it. I'd love to have a real S8, but never understood the point of gigantic coupes. if it's a gigantic car, why make it a coupe and ruin the utility? Now a A4 based coupe would interest me very much. Maybe a rebirth of the Coupe GT?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (duandcc)*

Indeed the A8L is designed to be a luxury/executive flagship. The L signifies a lengthened body for larger rear doors and a more comfortable back seat. And really....how many executives are going to want to fold the seat forward getting in/out of the car?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

You guys of course have valid points when it comes to Coupes this size, it only makes me wonder what keeps Mercedes-Benz making the CL-class Coupe. It must sell, since they keep making it, in new versions even.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*

Put a Mercedes badge on a pile of junk, put a big enough price tag on it, and someone will buy it. I feel the same way for BMW. Its an image, not a car! I feel the same about the new Audis but to a lesser extent. I have always felt that Audis have more utility than the BMW/Merc crowd.


----------



## CANNIBALOFDOOM (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

yeahs.. it looks nice but takes away all the point from a a8..
on another note..
i passed a a8 yesterday.. i did a quick u-turn and followed him for a while haha
SUCH A NICE CAR!


----------

